# Looking for a starter embroidery machine



## hypoxik (Jul 19, 2008)

I've done some screen printing and working with shirts with my friend, who happened to be into embroidering (making hat designs). I want to get into this myself and buy my own machine. I was wondering where is a good place to buy a Good quality machine that can make good quality designs on hats (59fifty).


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I have an SWF machine. I'm very happy with the machine. I think they give you alot of bang for your buck.

Depending on where you live will determine where you buy.

Most important thing is to ask about tech support. Is there a tech close by? Do you have to pay travel time for a tech to come out? Training is also important.

As for the software, go on-line and look at all of them. Get demos if you can. I'm very unhappy with my Sierra Embroidery Office software -- I purchased it with the machine. Don't count on any automatic digitizing feature -- I've yet to see one that automatically digitizes anything usable.

Ask the dealers about used machines. I bought new, but knowing what I know now, I would not be afraid to buy a used machine from a dealer.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

I was considering a SWF, Melco and Brother. It looks like I will go with the Brother as I am just starting out and don't want to spend as much as the the Melco and SWF. The Brother software looks pretty easy to use also.
Good luck


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been in Embroidery business for 15 years and tried Melco, Barudan, SWF, TOYOTA and my choice would be Barudan and Wilcom software.
good luck.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like SWF equipment and software. I have had great luck doing hats with my SWF. ...... JB


----------

